# 6 pack of yotes



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure if this has been shared here before? I could not imagine how exciting this hunt would be!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I never get tired of watching that one and it just reminds me of how silly it is to have a 6 shot limit for my AR.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

That would get pretty intense! If they hadn't used so much ammo on that one coyote they may have gotten the others!!


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

That was glorious


:lol::lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

I love this video!! I've had it downloaded on my laptop for months now, watch it about 5x month... How many of y'all think you could shoot like that? Gotta be a little intense, all them moving targets to keep track of!!


----------

